# Lexapro



## libbyyyyy (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi I was put on a shit ton of lexapro to help with my ptsd and severe depression and anxiety following some tramatic events that lead to DDD. Is anyone else on this and has it helped?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I took it for a few years, after taking Paxil and Effexor for a decade each. Lexapro was the better SSRI for me, no contest. I had no side effects on Lexapro, unlike the other SSRIs.

Then I had ECT. Now I don't take psych meds at all. I was taking 40mg Lexapro a day. Was that a shit ton?


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

Non-effective in my case


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

forestx5 said:


> I took it for a few years, after taking Paxil and Effexor for a decade each. Lexapro was the better SSRI for me, no contest. I had no side effects on Lexapro, unlike the other SSRIs.
> 
> Then I had ECT. Now I don't take psych meds at all. I was taking 40mg Lexapro a day. Was that a shit ton?


for me it was the opposite . paxil worked great for my depression and anxiety when I took it when I was19 (I am 33 now . I dont know how it would work now) . and Effexor was not bad either . Lexapro wasnt good for me


----------



## KimSavage (Mar 22, 2019)

Lexapro is it escitalopram?


----------

